
Scientific paradigms constantly change in order to reflect reality - cryoshon
http://aeon.co/magazine/science/why-scientific-paradigms-keep-changing/
======
cryoshon
"The capacity for self-correction is the source of science’s immense strength,
but the public is unnerved by the fact that scientific wisdom isn’t immutable.
Scientific knowledge changes with great speed and frequency – as it should –
yet public opinion drags with reluctance to be modified once established. And
the rapid ebb and flow of scientific ‘wisdom’ has left many people feeling
jerked around, confused, and increasingly resistant to science itself."

Scientific knowledge changes constantly based off of the latest research, and
is re-synthesized into the textbooks every once in a while. This means that
the stuff you learned in college is massively out of date, and may have many
inaccuracies. It's frustrating to feel like you are losing ground against
science, but look on the bright side: every time we change our minds in the
wake of new results, we refine our understanding of the world.

